# Friends first bowl



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 13, 2012)

Had a buddy over to help him work on his first bowl. He had roughed most of it out before he came over, i was there for moral support only!:scratch_one-s_head:
[attachment=2975][attachment=2976]
[attachment=2977]Not to shabby for his first bowl!
Finished it with some Tried and True finish, shined it right up.


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 14, 2012)

Beauty!
Off to a great start!:nyam2:

p


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2012)

Nicely done! Much bigger and much, much nicer than my first!


----------



## jteagle6977 (Mar 14, 2012)

good looking bowl. Had a lathe that I paid $40. for then turned around trading it for a new 10" compound miter saw. Like to get into turning someday but needed the saw more to make picture frames.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 14, 2012)

Mr. Rebuild, it is crotch walnut from a tree he had removed from his yard. He kept a few pieces to turn one day down the road.
His wife started to complain about the firewood laying around in the garage, and would he get rid of it.:scratch_one-s_head:
So I cut him some blanks out of it to turn and this was his first bowl!
Cant say that I would have started with the most figured piece I had, but it worked for him in the end. Hopefully his wife wont complain about the firewood in the garage anymore after seeing the bowl!
Tom


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very nice work and walnut.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 14, 2012)

Very nice first attempt. My first was a wormy piece of firewood that had been cut about 3 year earlier. It helped me really appreciate turning green wood.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 17, 2012)

That looks beautiful. He has done excellent.


----------

